# Choice for a Greyhound



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
We have been considering buying a MH, we estimate a budget in the region of £25k SH, we would like an A Class if possible, there is only 2 adults but now here's the cruncher we have a greyhound (very long legs) and they need to be able to lay flat (preferably not on our bed) :lol: . Does anybody have a greyhound they take or can anybody recommend a good MH for this dilema.

Thanks Malc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi spooky

how about a 'greyhound bus' :lol: :lol:










and welcome to MHFs .. :wink:


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi spooky
> 
> how about a 'greyhound bus' :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Many thanks Jim  
Now to measure my garage


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi spooky
> 
> how about a 'greyhound bus' :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Many thanks Jim  
Now to measure my garage


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Terrible stutter you have there Spooky, Welcome, Welcome, anyway.
Geo


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Terrible stutter you have there Spooky, Welcome, Welcome, anyway.
> Geo


Hmmm, so how did that happen then, i only wanted 1 MH


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well dogs can be a restriction but we travel with 3 Gordon Setters and have an Auto-Trail Dakota, they are about as 'long' as a greyhound I think. The main issue is keeping them all calm, generally they are absolutely fine and we have no issues. They sleep on the floor during the night and during the day are out in the safari room if it is up or in a small area created by a stripy screen affair to stop them seeing other distractions around the place, no dutch screens or anything fancy. Rather than have a garage come kennel we opted for convenivence for a small cheap tow car, a fiat Uno which works fine and gets us around the place, the boot doubles as a kennel during the day so a dog can sit in it if they want to. 

As for the dogs stretching out, they dont seem to have any bother with that at all on the floor in the van. 

Our choice at the time seemed to be a Cheyenne 696G or Dakota in the Auto trail range depending on the garage consideration. I had considered a Cheiftain G but this seemed to be a little big if towing so the Dakota won out. Interestingly the Cheiftain and Dakota (with Alko Chassis) can tow the same weight so there was no advantage to the tag axel to us other than a bigger van. If anything the Cheiftain may restrict us on access to smaller sites with a tow car. Id be interested to know of the views of tag axel owners in this respect. 

Dave


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*greyhound leg room*

Hi Spooky

Am i right in thinking Greyhounds are couch potatoes who like to spend time dossing around on sofas, ( my whippet takes over the bed during the day,oh yeah and at night, she too likes to lay with her legs outstretched )
Would something like a Swift royale / Kontiki with a u-lounge at the back and a dinette up front not work, we had one years ago when we had an Anatolian Karabash ( it is a turkish mastiff type dog ) he too liked to spread out and when the lounge was made into the bed he could lie across the end of it and not disturb us at all.
The Royale 630 is just the same as a kontiki 640//6 inside and for your budget you should be able to get a nice one

Regards Chris


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi we have a Hymer 694 which I have to maintain, however Charlie our grey seems to have taken over and made it his second home, he as a passport due to a liking for France and while being a large animal, the bench seat works well, he dosent do floors. Thats for dogs !


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

*Choice for greyhound*

Hi All

I am limited at present on my posts so will just say thanks to all who have contributed and i will review all models mentioned when out and about, also love the sense of humour.
Have attached picture of one named spooky.

thanks again


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

We took our Greyhound into consideration when purchasing (are we dog owners mad or what!?!) We eventually decided that the L loounge gave the best of both world, lounging space for us, and lots of space for Arthurs legs.

Spooky is beautiful btw  
Here is our old man


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I should have added in my previous post, by their own choice, sleep in the cab area of the van on the floor (C class), I think its cooler up there. I didnt think there was enough space but the dogs like it anyway. It seems who ever is first up there wins. the other two sleep ont he main lounge floor.

Dave


----------

